# Should I separate my budgies?



## mangoandpea

Hi guys! 2 weeks ago I got 2 new budgies from a breeder (this is the first time I've ever gotten a bird) They have settled in and are eating and drinking from the bowls, but I'm having a hard time taming them. My mum suggests separating them and taming them that way but I'm not too sure. I have another cage but it's a bit smaller than the one they're already in. And, if I do put them into separate cages, should I put the cages next to each other while I'm not home ?


----------



## JRS

Hi there & welcome to the forum.

2 weeks is a very short period of time. The budgies are still settling in to their new home and it's too soon to be expecting much progress towards taming. Taming is all about building trust and needs to be done at the bird's pace.

Here is a link to a page of stickies:
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
Stickies are short information pages covering various topics and they are listed in different sections.

I suggest that you have a read through, starting with:
http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295169-yes-your-bird-scared.html
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

It is true that it's usually easier to tame a single bird than multiple. This is because a budgie will almost always choose another budgie to bond with over an owner. It doesn't mean that your pair can't be tamed, but it does tend to take longer and you may not get as close a bond as you could do with a single bird.

'Tame' means different things to different people. 
I have 2 male budgies. They're not tame but they're not phased by my hands in their cage, cleaning & rearranging things. They'll eat from my hands and step up for millet but wouldn't choose me as a friend to play with. 
Whilst at times, I would love them to greet me with the enthusiasm of a pet dog rather than indifference/ mild curiosity, on the other hand, they're very entertaining to watch interacting and I'm comforted to know that they have each other for company whilst I'm at work or otherwise busy.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice by JRS. It's important to let them settle in until they're comfortable. You can tame them with both in the same cage, it may be easier to do so if one budgie takes to taming faster than the other and can make the other one more comfortable with the idea. However, you also can separate them and work with them if you would like. It's important to know that they will not be as tame as you'd like right away. Patience is key, and sometimes it can take months or years to truly achieve a bond with a bird. 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best resource on the internet to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. You'll find information on all your questions (including some you don't know you have yet ) on the forums. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums! Good luck 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You've received excellent advice! :thumbup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

